# Need to dispute deactivation.



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I feel my account was deactivated unfairly. How can I open a dispute?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Details??? Feel free to post, UP.net doesn’t charge for space!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Details??? Feel free to post, UP.net doesn't charge for space!


They deactivated me for having too low a completion rate. But I never picked up an order without dropping it off. I would just accept orders, look at the drop-off address, and decided it was too far so I would drop the order before I picked up the merchandise.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’re done.
You overplayed your hand by cherry picking after acceptance. When done in abundance, Grubby considers you a losing proposition.
Likewise, you have discovered that Grubby tosses too many losing propositions your way, so why in hell would you want to re-activate? -o:


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're done.
> You overplayed your hand by cherry picking after acceptance. When done in abundance, Grubby considers you a losing proposition.
> Likewise, you have discovered that Grubby tosses too many losing propositions your way, so why in hell would you want to re-activate? -o:


Actually, I was talking about Doordash. The email they sent me said I was being deactivated for having a low completion rate. Having a low completion rate means you're picking up orders but not dropping them off. But that's not what I was doing.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Actually, I was talking about Doordash.


DooDooDash, GrubShlub, GuberEats, same shit different name.


Grubhubflub said:


> Having a low completion rate means you're picking up orders but not dropping them off.


Wrong.
You willingly accepted orders and then canceled without completing the very order you willingly accepted. Do that too many times you're deactivated.
You can have a low-acceptance rate where you decline offers, but once you accept the offer, you've obligated yourself.
The fact that you were deactivated is very telling that you overly abused the process. You and DooDooDash are no longer a good fit for each other. Time to consider other prospects. Barber College perhaps?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Guber is correct. 

You should have been more selective at the first ping. You were trying to keep up your acceptance rate for some reason. When your stats go from yellow to red you kept doing it. Your fault bud.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Having a low completion rate means you're picking up orders but not dropping them off.


That's your definition, not theirs. Unfortunately your personal view doesn't matter. You're done.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> They deactivated me for having too low a completion rate. But I never picked up an order without dropping it off. I would just accept orders, look at the drop-off address, and decided it was too far so I would drop the order before I picked up the merchandise.


What was your completion rate?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> What was your completion rate?


57%


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s better for the community if you deactivate yourself.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Guber is correct.
> 
> You should have been more selective at the first ping. You were trying to keep up your acceptance rate for some reason. When your stats go from yellow to red you kept doing it. Your fault bud.


I wasn't trying to keep up my acceptance rate. I wasn't concerned about any of that. I just saw this to pay look pretty decent so I accepted the order, but then I saw at the drop-off address and decided it was too far. I guess Doordash doesn't allow drivers to do that.



TobyD said:


> It's better for the community if you deactivate yourself.


What do you mean?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Time to consider other prospects. Barber College perhaps?


I agree with Mr. Uber's Guber. I think you'd make a great male hairdresser!


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

man you never read this??


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I just saw this to pay look pretty decent so I accepted the order, but then I saw at the drop-off address and decided it was too far


That makes no sense on DD where they actually give you the total miles with the offer up front. Did you not look closely at the offers before accepting them?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> That makes no sense on DD where they actually give you the total miles with the offer up front. Did you not look closely at the offers before accepting them?


Oh, okay. Well, I didn't scrutinize the offer description before accepting it. My bad.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> 57%


Damn that's way to low. I feel like I cancel a good amount of orders and I'm at 96%. DD isn't that great anyway just get on the other apps


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Damn that's way to low. I feel like I cancel a good amount of orders and I'm at 96%. DD isn't that great anyway just get on the other apps


Yeah, I do GrubHub as well. They're just kind of slow right now, and I enjoyed being able to supplement my income with Doordash. Guess I'll try Uber Eats.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Well, I didn't scrutinize the offer description before accepting it. My bad.


initiate Plan B. Engage!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Door dash is garbage anyway.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

mch said:


> Door dash is garbage anyway.


You're right about that. You know what else is a garbage? Their verification system. I've already started a new account.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I've already started a new account.


with the same habits? You'll be here again crying.

really. Time for Plan B. ENGAGE!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> You're right about that. You know what else is a garbage? Their verification system. I've already started a new account.


Did you re-apply with your own info or did you do it with somebody else's?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

It is better to have a low acceptance rate than cancellation rate.

All delivery companies have limits of how many times you can cancel and if you hit a certain level you can be deactivated for canceling to many times.

Also DoorDash tell you the distance before you accept so either you were not reading the information correctly or you were not reading at all but either way it tell you the distance you must travel when they send you the information...

My cancellation rate is high for me but I am still in the low 90’s for completion rate for DoorDash and I am at two percent with cancellation for Uber which for me is high...

So seeing you have been canceled by DoorDash and Grubhub tell me you need to watch how many more of these apps you upset because you are running out of possible gig jobs...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Did you re-apply with your own info or did you do it with somebody else's?


My own.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> My own.


So after DD deactivated you, you were able to re-apply with DD again with the SAME info (address, email, phone, driver license, Vehnicle info, SS #, and etc)?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Timlee252525 said:


> So after DD deactivated you, you were able to re-apply with DD again with the SAME info (address, email, phone, driver license, Vehnicle info, SS #, and etc)?


Yes that's why he's doing UberEats now! :roflmao:


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

You play your game
They play their game
Who won? 

I only do rides and cancel quite a few but know there is a risk but I’m not going to do stops or get pax 18 minutes away when I was trying to go off line or move the map and accept a trip by mistake. Seems to be happening a lot lately


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes that's why he's doing UberEats now! :roflmao:


Actually Seamus, I'm doing Uber Eats now because doordash sucks. I never planned on staying with them that long, but after GrubHub suspended me and my UE account had been out of use for so long I needed something to do right away.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> You're right about that. You know what else is a garbage? Their verification system. I've already started a new account.


Out of curiosity, between SS, phone #, email, name. What did you change?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

GIGorJOB said:


> Out of curiosity, between SS, phone #, email, name. What did you change?


Used to be able to change phone# and email to resign up. Now I think they got smarter.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

GIGorJOB said:


> Out of curiosity, between SS, phone #, email, name. What did you change?


There are only two things on that list that can be easily changed.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> There are only two things on that list that can be easily changed.


LOL, knew that, I should have elaborated. Although not advised, just suggesting maybe one could use a friend or family member's info and/or mix and match.

Google Voice or 2nd phone + line? GV present any issues with the app, if so?


----------

